# Deep Cut Orchid Show, NJ



## lienluu (Feb 10, 2007)

Just got back


----------



## lienluu (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice! Glad you got out to a show!!  

I really like the tonsum, in particular!
Thanks Lien.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow this show is crammed with so many plants.
The paph china moon is very round!


----------



## Persephone (Feb 10, 2007)

I wanted to go today, but my friend opted out. I'll try to convince my husband to go with me tomorrow. It will be fun to compare it to the one at the NY Botanical Gardens.

Were there any interesting orchids for sale there?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like a great show! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanx for the photos. I wish I had a car so I could have gone.


----------



## Persephone (Feb 11, 2007)

Alas, we got a phone call from a friend who moved to France. He's in town today...guess I'll catch it next year. Hey Eric, maybe we'll give you a ride!  It's only a 40 minute bus ride from Port Authority to us.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2007)

There really are allot of plants entered.

What picked up ribbons in the paph species classes?


----------



## LindaFVB (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Lienluu, 
I was there today! What a nice show. I bought a Paph. gardineri and Phrag. Jason Fischer. Never bought a phrag. before so thought it was about time! I keep reading so many positive comments on the forum about them. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Persephone (Feb 11, 2007)

Whaaaaaaaah!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2007)

Persephone said:


> Hey Eric, maybe we'll give you a ride!  It's only a 40 minute bus ride from Port Authority to us.


Actually, I own a car. It's been in South Jersey having the engine replaced for a long time. Hopefully I'll have it back by next year.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like a great show. A friend of mine at the Dave's garden site was there and posted about 50 pictures! She didn't concentrate on the Paphs/Phrags so your pics were very welcomed!


----------



## Marco (Feb 13, 2007)

nice photos Lien thanks


----------

